# Yo ISRAEL



## WaltL1 (Aug 17, 2018)

You out there?
Everything ok? Taking a break?
Havent seen you around in a while......


----------



## Israel (Aug 21, 2018)

Heya Walt!
I heard a shout...I am well, and you?


----------



## WaltL1 (Aug 21, 2018)

Israel said:


> Heya Walt!
> I heard a shout...I am well, and you?


Just checking on ya. And Im doing good, Thanks!


----------

